# Renovated website



## The_Traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been 'invited' to submit for three local shows and, in consideration of that, have redone my website homepage and added a 'portfolio' section.

Would appreciate any comments.

*lewlortonphoto.com*


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish the default typeface were much larger. I got into an accidental full-screen slide show on the people section...and I LOVED the quick pace of the slides...I detest long,slow, dawdling slide shows! The black and red type is stark. Not sure how I feel about the red type....seems a bit hard to read. MY vision is no longer the best so...grain of salt and all that. But again, *props on the fast pacing* on the slide show.

I understand why you felt the need to renovate the site.but doggone it...the way you moved the silverware drawer and the coffee cups really is gonna be a deal-breaker for some of us...


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

I might be able to enlarge the default size and color of type by editing the template, I will check on that.

What color might look better?
Having the admin stuff (the red) the same color as my text additions might make the screen really busy.


thanks for response


----------



## runnah (Apr 25, 2013)

My only suggestion would be to put any social media icons right on the home page. Also maybe design the blog to match the site for consistency sake.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks, Runnah.
Unfortunately the blog is unreadable in its template colors. I will look into other schemes that look more like the photo site.


----------



## runnah (Apr 25, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Thanks, Runnah.
> Unfortunately the blog is unreadable in its template colors. I will look into other schemes that look more like the photo site.



Dig into the CSS and make it your *****!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

no css digging on zenfolio

I will try constructing a new theme with different fonts and colors.


----------

